# No internet connection with Belkin wireless router



## magner (Jan 13, 2008)

Hi, completely new to all this computing stuff and everything I touch doesn't seem to work. 

Have just got a new Belkin N Wireless Modem Router & USB Adapter Model F5D8633-4 Ver 1000UK. Using the install wizard I get as far as it trying to get an internet connection having manually entered the ISP name Talk Talk and the Log In name and Password but it doesn't connect. 

I've tried phoning the Belkin support line but not getting anywhere with them. The internet connects OK when using my wired modem.

I'm using a lap top Widows vista operating system and Norton security. 

Any help would be really great as I don't really know where to go from here, I've no real knowledge of all things pc so any step by step answers would be great

Thanks


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

quite a few things to know
How are you connecting things up

you have bought a modem router - so you DONT need the modem 
what do the lights tell you on the front of the router
when you set up the username and password in the router - did you get an IP address and connected on the router page - I'll look at the manual and see if it has this

now the PC - how connected

post some of the following info
make and model of the laptop - it may have a switch to turn the wireless on/off

a few things to post back

Ipconfig on Vista 
Vista does not handle permissions the same as XP.
Locate the command prompt short cut in your start menu. Right click it, choose run as administrator, then try the ipconfig. 

If you want to always have the command prompt run with elevation
Right-click the command prompt icon, choose Properties
Select the Shortcut tab
Click on Advanced
Check Run as administrator 


------------------------


ipconfig /all 

TWO Methods to do that - some people have problems with ONE----

ONE ---------------------------------
start
run
cmd
ipconfig /all

rightclick in the box
select all
enter
control key + C key - to copy
then reply here and 
control key + V to paste

TWO -----------------------------------------------

Start, Run, CMD to open a DOS window and type:

IPCONFIG /ALL >C:\RESULT.TXT

Open C:\RESULT.TXT with Notepad and copy/paste the entire results here. 

--------------------------------------------------------------
start>
control panel>
system>
hardware tab>
device manager button>

network adapters
click on the + sign

post backs whats there

also any ! X or ?
----------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Gnomad (Oct 3, 2007)

Have you talked to your ISP, sometimes your ISP will register your account to the MAC address on your modem. When you switch modems you may need to call them to register the new modem to your account.


----------



## magner (Jan 13, 2008)

I keep having to switch back to my regular modem to connect to the internet. When the router is on the blue lights for Wired, Modem Router and ADSL are solid blue but the internet flashes orange. 

Lap top is a Toshiba, it does have a button to connet wireless but I'm still just trying to get a connection wired with the Belkin.


----------



## magner (Jan 13, 2008)

Gnomad, I'll try talk talk and see if they can help as well. 

Thanks


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

what does flash orange say in the manual 
post actual model of the router 
whos your ISP

try to ping google.com

start
run
cmd
ping google.com

it may be a firewall


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

looks like a few people have a problem http://www.expansys.com/ft.aspx?k=70727

For the Belkin F5D7632-UK4 version 6000 modem/router with wireless networking, there is a new firmware update - version 6.01.08 - issued on 2007-03-29 and that one fixes a number of connectivity issues.

you may want to try the firmware upgrade


----------



## magner (Jan 13, 2008)

Flashing orange is Router not connected to the internet
ISP Talk Talk
Model F5D8633-4

already tried with the firewall disabled, still got the same result.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

apart from my posts above re firmware etc 
i would recheck all your settings 
password and username - just recheck entered correctly and you dont have a case issue - lowercase / uppercase 

maybe a MAC address issue on the modem as pointed out - however, you may be able to change that 

whats the exact model of router


----------



## magner (Jan 13, 2008)

Yeah I'll try all the connection again, loads of folk do seem to have problems with this so at least I'm not alone! will the firmware be OK if the model is not the same as the one you detailed??

F5D8633-4 version 1000 UK

Thanks


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

> will the firmware be OK if the model is not the same as the one you detailed??


*NO*
you need thecorrect firmware for your model


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

http://www.belkin.com/uk/support/product/?lid=enu&pid=F5D8633uk&scid=314


----------



## magner (Jan 13, 2008)

etaf, thanks for the link to belkin. I'll let you know how I get on.

Thanks for all the help.


----------



## hezhezy (Jan 16, 2008)

magner said:


> etaf, thanks for the link to belkin. I'll let you know how I get on.
> 
> Thanks for all the help.


Hi magner, i have just bought this router and am with talktalk, i have exactly the same problem did u get it sorted?


----------



## magner (Jan 13, 2008)

Na not yet still banging head against a wall, not had much time to spend on it so still to try phoning talk talk again. 

I'll let you know how I get on if i get sorted, if you get anywhere if you could also let me know.

Cheers


----------



## hezhezy (Jan 16, 2008)

i will let u know if i get anywhere, this problem is really annoying and i am seriously considering changing my internet provider becasue talktalk are no help at all


----------

